# Applied to take the NREMT Written--but there might be a problem?



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all!

I recently took my Connecticut EMT-B practicals and passed 5 out of 6 stations. I did my R&R with my instructor and got that all filled out as needed and gave it back to my instructor. I'm not 18 yet, so my instructor advised me to try applying for the NREMT written and to call the state office if the application fell through.

I submitted my application 12 days ago. Around a week ago, the course completion was verified, but the practical skills completion still has not been verified. Who is ultimately responsible for responding to the NREMT's practical completion verification request: the state office or the instructor?

And because I am not 18 yet, will my NREMT written test application ultimately be denied in any case? IIRC Connecticut allows people over the age of 16 to be certified as EMTs only in the state, but NREMT only certifies applicants 18 or older. I figured that my application would have been denied from the get-go, but seeing as how it seems to kinda be moving along, I'm not really sure anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok about the age im not sure. I couldn't find it on their website. 

About the practical. For the NREMT. You have to take your practical at a site they recognize. 

If you took it through school and the NREMT doesn't recognize your school or state. Then you will have to test again at some place that they do.

If they DO accept testing results from wherever you do it. The testing site sends your results to the state. Who then sync up and sends the info to the NREMT. Who then certifies you. 

But you said you only passed 5 out of 6 stations. You have to pass all of them to be certified.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Ok about the age im not sure. I couldn't find it on their website.
> 
> About the practical. For the NREMT. You have to take your practical at a site they recognize.
> 
> ...



The site was definitely a recognized testing center, no doubt about that. 

I'm wondering if I'm just impatient or if there's something else that needs to be done pertaining to the practicals. I did only pass 5 out of 6 stations. In the state of Connecticut, passing 3 or 4 out of 6 requires a retake of the failed stations. Passing 5 out of 6 requires a Review and Retrain session with your instructor, where you repeat the station not at the test site, but with your instructor.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

PK_Jim said:


> The site was definitely a recognized testing center, no doubt about that.
> 
> I'm wondering if I'm just impatient or if there's something else that needs to be done pertaining to the practicals. I did only pass 5 out of 6 stations. In the state of Connecticut, passing 3 or 4 out of 6 requires a retake of the failed stations. Passing 5 out of 6 requires a Review and Retrain session with your instructor, where you repeat the station not at the test site, but with your instructor.



For the state that could br fine. But not the nremt


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just checked out the NREMT Basic Exam Book and the state's Review and Retrain form, what you're saying seems to be the case.

Also, I found the information about the age at the NREMT website. From the homepage, go to National EMS Certification Levels-->EMT Basic.

So the case now seems to be: I passed by Connecticut guidelines with the Review and Retrain form. That said, then I should be able to take the state's exam, but not the NREMT. 

When I was selecting my assessment in my NREMT application, there were a few options that had the prefix "Assessment-" on them. Are these exams used as state-level certification exams?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Why not give the NREMT a call and ask them?  That way you're not relying upon rumor, personal experience and other things that may not be applicable to your situation.  They are generally pretty nice folks and would be happy to help you.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why not give the NREMT a call and ask them?  That way you're not relying upon rumor, personal experience and other things that may not be applicable to your situation.  They are generally pretty nice folks and would be happy to help you.



Hadn't even thought about that. Thanks!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not a problem....for some reason a lot of people are really hesitant to call the people who have the dang answers (be it the state, the NREMT or even just their medical director) and instead ask random strangers online for the information they could get a lot quicker and easier by being direct about it.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not a problem....for some reason a lot of people are really hesitant to call the people who have the dang answers (be it the state, the NREMT or even just their medical director) and instead ask random strangers online for the information they could get a lot quicker and easier by being direct about it.



Aww you're being nice


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Aww you're being nice


I'm not a total jerk.  I just tend to not sugar coat things.  The OP hasn't given me a reason to be short.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not a problem....for some reason a lot of people are really hesitant to call the people who have the dang answers (be it the state, the NREMT or even just their medical director) and instead ask random strangers online for the information they could get a lot quicker and easier by being direct about it.


Direct communication has almost become a sort of phobia nowadays for some people, thanks to the advent of infinitely more passive methods of communication, like texting and writing on walls on Facebook. It had been a phobia for me way before all that :S 

I called the NREMT and found out that if I let the application sit, my app would've been frozen (which sounds nice in July) until my 18th birthday, and that I did in fact have to choose the "Assessment-" assessment. And this thread comes full circle and that's the end of it.

Thanks, Anjel1030 and usafmedic45!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

PK_Jim said:


> Direct communication has almost become a sort of phobia nowadays for some people, thanks to the advent of infinitely more passive methods of communication, like texting and writing on walls on Facebook. It had been a phobia for me way before all that :S
> 
> I called the NREMT and found out that if I let the application sit, my app would've been frozen (which sounds nice in July) until my 18th birthday, and that I did in fact have to choose the "Assessment-" assessment. And this thread comes full circle and that's the end of it.
> 
> Thanks, Anjel1030 and usafmedic45!


Not a problem.  The delay doesn't matter much anyhow as you're not going to be able (nor should you be able) to do much even if you get your EMS credential before you turn 18.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Not a problem.  The delay doesn't matter much anyhow as you're not going to be able (nor should you be able) to do much even if you get your EMS credential before you turn 18.



I'm actually going to be heading to Springfield College (MA) to major in Emergency Medical Services Management in the beginning of September (just after my happy 18th). By having taken the course and passed my tests to get my certification, I will be exempt from the two-semester EMT course and the CPR certifying course. In that sense, it does a good deal for me ^_^


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very true...at least you seem to take things seriously and don't just see this as a way of getting your adrenaline fix.  That puts you light years ahead of most of your peers.  Welcome to the forums.  If you ever need anything, please feel free to ask either in the open forum or by PM.


----------



## Dober317 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would be deathly frightened of the EMT who did his job for the adrenaline rush. Skydiving is for that kind of thing! I like the feeling that comes with helping people, and I always liked medicine and science, so I put the two together and took an EMR (Connecticut's first responder) course two years ago to get a feel for what EMS was all about. Did well in that course, got my EMR certification, and moved on to take an EMT course. During that course I realized how much I liked doing this stuff, and made the decision to turn this into a career. I'm not really sure what I ultimately want to be, but I really want to become an EMS Instructor and firefighter.

I'm taking quite a liking to this forum!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

> I would be deathly frightened of the EMT who did his job for the adrenaline rush.



Then you should be scared by about 90% of EMS providers under the age of 30.  It's roughly the EMS equivalent of how about 50% of firefighters in the same age group are just closeted pyromaniacs.


----------

